
Why do we keep pretending that children are wiser than adults? - Udik
https://www.spectator.co.uk/2019/10/will-greta-win-the-nobel-peace-prize-tomorrow-i-really-hope-not/
======
rs23296008n1
Having seen plenty of adults as they attempt to adult I'm no longer sure most
adults are actually adults. A lot are just children that aged. That and a lot
of adults are afraid of their children or have decided to be "friends" instead
of parents.

